# What a lunch.....



## justturnin (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, after seeing some awesome HF's I decided to try one out. I threw a Pecan log on the lathe and started turning it round and round.... Got the hollowing rig off the shelf. Sharpened it up and went to hollowing. All was going great until I set the laser to get the edges even. I misaligned the laser and made a funnel...CRAP!!!!! ohh well this is practice, keep going and get a feel for the tool. Got it sanded and ready to part off. I got a little greedy on my parting and the dang thing flew across the shop.....Double CRAP. It was pretty thin so I know it would not make it. I was right. Ohh well, put some MAO on it just to see how it will look. I have another log out there that is checked to heck. About to thin some colored epoxy and fill it up. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 9, 2012)

Mount that neck on the side of your next one... Keep folks guessing :teethlaugh:


----------



## DKMD (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah... That's hollowing! Broken necks and flying vessels... Fun, huh? :wacko1:


----------

